# Lice/Mites help.



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

So, for any of you that saw my thread yesterday, you will know that luckily Brain's only issue is an inner ear infection (0.2 Baytril twice daily) and that somehow, the little buggers have picked up lice/mites. Firstly, I'm not really sure on the difference, so any help there would be appreciated... secondly, they are both on a course of xenox(?) spot on, once weekly for three weeks.

We have striped back their cage to the bare minimum, no fleece hammocks (washed on a hot wash), no loofa toys, basically nothing that could keep any of the lice/mites and thus re-infect them after the treatment.

Has anyone ever had experience with this? Any tips or tricks? Just want them gone for the boys' sake as they have begun scratching like made, and Brain's fur is already showing signs of them 

Thanks to anyone in advance!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is this for rats? If so I treat my ratties with beaphar spot on it contains ivermectin which kills mites etc. just empty on to the back of there kneck. You may find they lick it off each other which is fine as it helps spread it more. I treat mine every 3-4 months. In fact I did my lot last week.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Is this for rats? If so I treat my ratties with beaphar spot on it contains ivermectin which kills mites etc. just empty on to the back of there kneck. You may find they lick it off each other which is fine as it helps spread it more. I treat mine every 3-4 months. In fact I did my lot last week.


Yes, this for our two ratty boys.

Brill, will make sure we have a supply then. The stuff the vet prescribed which is once a week for three weeks should kill off any current ones though I would have thought right? Is there anything else we should be doing - do they need to be bathed/combed to remove any dead eggs, bedding etc


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Is this the one you have? http://www.vetuk.co.uk/rabbit-suppl...xeno-450-6-pipettes-ivermectin-spot-on-p-1500

If it is it contains invermectin and is very good, I use it for my piggies if they ever get hay mite.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That doesn't mention rats though!

I use the beaphar one for rats.
You re do the rats if symptoms still persist after 4 weeks.
I think once a week is a bit too much, you mean 1 pipette a week? If so you may overdose your ratties.

I always stick with beaphar, it's proven very good for my lot and past rats.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> *That doesn't mention rats though*!
> 
> I use the beaphar one for rats.
> You re do the rats if symptoms still persist after 4 weeks.
> ...


I thought the same.

Half a pipette each once a week for three weeks. So 1 pipette for both rats, if that makes sense?

Edit to add: the ones they have been prescribed are Xenex Ultra spot on, and on the pipette it states Ivermectin 450mcg.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The xeno stuff is normally very good, I use one of the lower dose ones for my mice (xeno 50 mini.) IMO it's better than beaphar as you can give an exact dose depending on the rodents weight (that and I've also had a few issues with beaphar but that may be because some of my mice are very sensitive)  In saying that though, the instructions for that are for 1 dose every 2 weeks for 6 weeks - the mites/lice have a roughly two week life cycle so using it in this way should help get rid of any that hatch within that two week period 

As for the difference in mites and lice, some one told me that mites can and will burrow into the skin, whereas lice live on hairs. 

I know that isn't much help seeing as my experience is with mice, but I hope that you manage to get rid of them. And give Brain a little scritch from me  I hope he gets over his ear infection soon


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> The xeno stuff is normally very good, I use one of the lower dose ones for my mice (xeno 50 mini.) IMO it's better than beaphar as you can give an exact dose depending on the rodents weight (that and I've also had a few issues with beaphar but that may be because some of my mice are very sensitive)  In saying that though, the instructions for that are for 1 dose every 2 weeks for 6 weeks - the mites/lice have a roughly two week life cycle so using it in this way should help get rid of any that hatch within that two week period
> 
> As for the difference in mites and lice, some one told me that mites can and will burrow into the skin, whereas lice live on hairs.
> 
> I know that isn't much help seeing as my experience is with mice, but I hope that you manage to get rid of them. And give Brain a little scritch from me  I hope he gets over his ear infection soon


Thank you, he's been having lots of snuggles (and the odd salad topping bacon bit, but shhh!) 

The ones they have been prescribed are Xenex Ultra spot on, and on the pipette it states Ivermectin 450mcg.


----------

